# Irix 11mm f/4 Lens - pricing announced



## ahsanford (Dec 13, 2016)

http://photorumors.com/2016/12/13/irix-11mm-f4-lens-price-revealed/

- A


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you for sharing. Hmm:

Irix USA is the official distributor of Irix Lens. You can buy with confidence, all the products have local warranty of at least 1 year.

I'll have to see how the Samyang 14mm 2.4 performs before I take a chance on this one.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 13, 2016)

What exactly is the neutrino coating?

Does the lens get sent through a warp drive core before boxing it up?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 13, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> What exactly is the neutrino coating?
> 
> Does the lens get sent through a warp drive core before boxing it up?



Neutrino coating is, of course, undetectable. The hard part is stopping the neutrinos by removing their charm and spin (Neuro excels at this, except he does it with forum trolls), then adhering them with gluons to the glass.

But really, it is likely just a nano/fluorocarbon material.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 22, 2016)

Neutrino coating - brand name for their coating process? - nothing to do with the neutrino of particle physics.


----------



## Luds34 (Dec 22, 2016)

How good are these Irix lenses performance (optically) wise? The 11mm is far too extreme for my needs, but the 15mm could be right up my alley.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 22, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> How good are these Irix lenses performance (optically) wise? The 11mm is far too extreme for my needs, but the 15mm could be right up my alley.



This is OT, but FYI on two reviews I've seen on the 15mm:

https://www.ephotozine.com/article/irix-15mm-f-2-4-lens-review-30126

http://www.lenstip.com/index.html?test=obiektywu&test_ob=486

- A


----------



## Luds34 (Dec 22, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > How good are these Irix lenses performance (optically) wise? The 11mm is far too extreme for my needs, but the 15mm could be right up my alley.
> ...



Thanks ahsanford, I appreciate the links. My apologies if I was deviating the thread too much. Was just wondering in a general sense how good these Irix lenses are performing, specifically if anyone around here has used one yet.

Anyway, thanks again.


----------

